# Picks, what do you use.



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

And why? 


When I started to play the guitar, I was suggested to try many picks. Some people prefer thinner, thicker, flat, Shiney, sanded, textured... 

A co-worker suggest rhino powder coated thick. 

Jr likes his jazz III from Dunlop, but mainly because of the smaller size that fits his fingers. 

My daughter likes colorful celluloid ones for them being good looking. 

I recently got 1.14mm delrek with powder made by d'andrea and enjoy them so far, I like the thickness for plucking and the powder just feels right. I've been told it may also reduce noise from hitting the strings when strumming but I don't believe that. 

So... Pics of your picks?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I occasionally buy something different but I always seem to come back to plain old Fender medium picks...in whatever colour I think matches the guitar I'm playing.

Why? For the same reason I keep coming back to Strats...because that's what I started with and have been playing for years and as such feels most natural to me.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I used Tortex for years, I went from .88 down to .70 (I think) to try and save on strings.

Then a few years ago a buddy gave me a Jazz III and after that a regular pick felt just too big.
I liked the thicker feel of that pick too, so I went on a pick quest for a while.

I've tried Gravity and Vpicks and settled on the Small Pointed for a while.
I even bought a couple of Blue Chip, just to check them out, but pretty extravagant for something you can misplace.

Last year I found some new Tortex picks, Jazz IIIs 1.5mm and like them a lot.
I think a pack of 72 was under $20, so I'm good for a while.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I played Jazz II and III for years, but now I prefer to play with tortoise shell Fender mediums, with my finger nails below for hybrid picking. Or I play Knopfler style.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Dunlop .73's Rev Willy. I just like the feel of them.


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Dunlop Gator 2mm. Nice fat tone, inexpensive picks. I used the Jazz III's for a long time but found it a bit small. Like Sulphur, I have tried quite a few picks including the Blue Chip and the Gator is my favorite. Just got a bunch of new V Picks from fellow member Sambonee that I'm trying out as well. I really like the Tradition Lite.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

For years I used Tortex 1 mm with hockey tape for better grip. Then, I discovered Max grip 1,5! No need for hockey tape anymore. Good grip and confort but I feel less canadian without tape! 

I prefer Dunlop 1 mm nylon when playing acoustic.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Depends on the guitar. Dunlop Jazz III XL Red and V-Pick Screamer Pearly Gates (white) for electrics mostly. Occasionally Dunlop alligator .96mm, mostly on acoustic, some times Fender extra heavy. Propik 2 steel finger pick occasionally on acoustic when I make lame attempts at hybrid picking.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

When I use a pick (I usually play fingerstyle), I use Big Stubby 3.0 mms. 

I started using them for mandolin because they are super stiff and I could get a really nice tremolo. I eventually started using them for everything.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

bw66 said:


> When I use a pick (I usually play fingerstyle), I use Big Stubby 3.0 mms.
> 
> I started using them for mandolin because they are super stiff and I could get a really nice tremolo. I eventually started using them for everything.


I've never seen those, sounds interesting!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> Depends on the guitar. Dunlop Jazz III XL Red and V-Pick Screamer Pearly Gates (white) for electrics mostly. Occasionally Dunlop alligator .96mm, mostly on acoustic, some times Fender extra heavy. Propik 2 steel finger pick occasionally on acoustic when I make lame attempts at hybrid picking.


I just can not do finger picks. I had to grow my nails out instead.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Thickness varies, but usually 0.88 and 1 mm are the standbys. I like the Cat's Tongue & Dunlop Max Grip for regular playing and use the Tortex triangles for heavy stuff.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I used regular H picks all my life, then I picked a jazz i to try a guitar at L&M and now it's all I use. I was practicing to increase my speed at that time and the smaller size was very welcome. I have the ones with max grip and traditional.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been using BlueChip picks for at least 5 years now. Actually I bought 4 of them 5 years ago and still using the same picks. Here is a photo from last year after using it for 4 years. It's tough and sticks to my fingers. I believe these picks are used mostly by mandolin players. BTW it's the size of a Jazz III which I used before I got these.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

As many of you know, I have large hands and fingers. I also have hands that perspired easily so I need a pick that doesn't slip out of my hands easily. You would think someone like me you use a large pick but I finally found one that works for me after trying many. It is the small DAVA jazz pick. The larger ones work as well but the small one in the pic below (the red one on the left) is the one I use 99% of the time. If you have a problem with pics slipping out our you hand you might want to give these a try.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

For acoustic I really like the full sized TUSQ ones. I never realized just how much difference a pick could make to the sound.

I like the small teardrop ones for electric. I like how they slide over the strings.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

These










except mine say 1.21mm and not Extra Heavy on them. Bought a gross when I was in da bitness 35 years ago, and still whittling my way through them. Every now and then, I try something different, there's lots I could probably use because I use the blunted corners at 10 oclock and 2 oclock and not the pointy one at 6. I just don't like anything that doesn't have a smooth surface, like the nylon ones with the embossed writing and graphics. I'm just really used to these.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I just can not do finger picks. I had to grow my nails out instead.


When I cut my nails down, there is a fair bit of fingertip above the nail level. I find it too hard to to grow them out and keep them in shape, they break too easily. Only the thumb nail works, and I use a pick for hybrid picking. This is on an acoustic . On an electric I do not use a finger pick. I find the fleshy finger tip works fine.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I use the blunted corners at 10 oclock and 2 oclock and not the pointy one at 6.


I tried that a few times. I tought it was frowned upon, or bad habit, or whatnot. I feel it plays well. Perhaps I'll make it an habit. 



I see several mention of blue-chip, are they that good? Never seen one first-hand, I may want to try them.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Jamdog said:


> I see several mention of blue-chip, are they that good? Never seen one first-hand, I may want to try them.


I originally bought the BC pick out of curiosity being how hyped and expensive it is. I ended up getting more. I find it gives me a brighter and clearer tone than the Jazz IIIs. I've never found a pick as durable and for some reason the material makes it stick to my fingers. They have different sizes, depending on the style of pick you like. The one I have is their Jazz III version. I have a bigger and lighter one I use for acoustic guitars.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Tried many but keep going back to Dunlop .60, the large orange ones, for both guitar and bass. I dig in pretty hard, these give me good grip and are flexible enough to not break strings, have just the right amount of give.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Jamdog said:


> I tried that a few times. I tought it was frowned upon, or bad habit, or whatnot. I feel it plays well. Perhaps I'll make it an habit.


Yea, this was waaaaaaaay before the internet so there were no rules. I developed a technique that I can get pinch harmonics at will, consistently, by picking that way. Couldn't change if I wanted to now. Also, the plastic is admittedly slipperier than others I've tried, but I'm just used to that amount of slip and my grip has grown to accommodate it, I guess.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have to use the pointy end at 6:00. Just don't like the feel of the rounded edges at 10 and 2. The rounded end picks with all edges rounded off lasted me less than 2 min. I have a few of these, and you can have them. Just PM me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I use a variety of picks--but mostly I seem to use Tortex 1.14 mm
I also use the Wedgie Delrin one--also 1.14.
And 1.14 Dunlop nylon picks.

I sometimes use stone picks--my current favorite is an obsidian one.
And I sometimes use double picks--whether an old Triplet I have or ones I've made with Tortex (1.14 regular shape & 1mm rounded triangle)
But I could easily be using something else--but it would be a thick pick.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jamdog said:


> I've never seen those, sounds interesting!


They're from Jim Dunlop:
Stubby®

It looks like the design has changed a bit since I bought them last. Mine look like the nylon ones (Big Stubby© Nylon) but they are Lexan.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

bw66 said:


> They're from Jim Dunlop:
> Stubby®
> 
> It looks like the design has changed a bit since I bought them last. Mine look like the nylon ones (Big Stubby© Nylon) but they are Lexan.


Oh, yes. My daughter has one of those, in translucide red lexan. Didn't know they were names stubby. 

The lexan seems to leave scuff marks more easily than other picks, so I opted to other picks. But their shape is great.

I'll try and get a nylon one. Haven't seen them yet.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, this was waaaaaaaay before the internet so there were no rules. I developed a technique that I can get pinch harmonics at will, consistently, by picking that way. Couldn't change if I wanted to now. Also, the plastic is admittedly slipperier than others I've tried, but I'm just used to that amount of slip and my grip has grown to accommodate it, I guess.


Lots of guys do it to emulate SRV.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jamdog said:


> Oh, yes. My daughter has one of those, in translucide red lexan. Didn't know they were names stubby.
> 
> The lexan seems to leave scuff marks more easily than other picks, so I opted to other picks. But their shape is great.
> 
> I'll try and get a nylon one. Haven't seen them yet.


Yes, they can make a mess of your guitar. 

I don't like the nylon ones - they seem to "grab" the string a bit. YMMV.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> Lots of guys do it to emulate SRV.


Who? 

Actually, I didn't know he used a pick like that. Cool. Did he used tortoiseshell Fender 351s? I got used to them because there wasn't much else back then.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Gavz said:


> Thickness varies, but usually 0.88 and 1 mm are the standbys. I like the Cat's Tongue & Dunlop Max Grip for regular playing and use the Tortex triangles for heavy stuff.


When I was on your for 4 years I swore by those triangle tortex (yellow and orange). That's until I found the v-picks article on tgp. Changed my guitar learning curve and ease of playing. No joke. I did a 24 min video opening the v-pick starter pack. I'll look for it.

My new fav is the v-picks chicken picker and the stiletto. Both tiny. Oh and the small pearly gates.

And as mentioned , I'm Also preferring the shoulders of the picks to the main tip.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

sambonee said:


> When I was on your for 4 years I swore by those triangle tortex (yellow and orange). That's until I found the v-picks article on tgp. Changed my guitar learning curve and ease of playing. No joke. I did a 24 min video opening the v-pick starter pack. I'll look for it.
> 
> My new fav is the v-picks chicken picker and the stiletto. Both tiny. Oh and the small pearly gates.
> 
> And as mentioned , I'm Also preferring the shoulders of the picks to the main tip.


I'll have to give them a try. L&M carry them?


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

I use Jim Dunlop! I've bought thousands of picks over the years. They seem to do the disappearing act. Where do they all go?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Blue Chip TP40. After reading about Blue Chips constantly on a mandolin forum and trying one at a folk festival, I purchased 2. 3 years later I'm still using them and they don't appear to wear. I also have 2 Blue Chip thumbpicks and 2 TP35s. Expensive as heck, but if they don't get lost they're cost effective.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Jazz III's/ electric. Thin or medium regular sized picks with an acoustic.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I'll have to give them a try. L&M carry them?


No. There are specialty online stores that carry them. One is Canadian. The Pick Shoppe

Where to buy V-Picks?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think what you listed Robert is one of the few places in Canada to get them.

I got all of my Vpicks direct.
The cool thing if you buy a bunch, Vinni will send (or used to) something else to sample.
He sent me a small Pearly Gates in one order and that got me hooked on that pick.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I changed the strings on my Epiphone EJ200sce from D'Addario EXP 17 coated phosphor bronze 13s to Nickel Bronze 12s. Very different sounding. I also changed the pick I used from the .96 mm Alligators to the Jazz III XL - the pick suited the strings better.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I prefer Ultex picks as they have the kind of attack I like which is a bit brighter. In a pinch I'd use celluloid.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Slooky said:


> I use Jim Dunlop! I've bought thousands of picks over the years. They seem to do the disappearing act. Where do they all go?


The same place socks go when you put them in the dryer


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Something like this helps prevent loss, at least around the house. I had this one made by a local potter.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

I've used Herco Flex 75's ( grey nylon ) for many years. I've tried other shapes and materials but always come back to the Herco.


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

sambonee said:


> When I was on your for 4 years I swore by those triangle tortex (yellow and orange). That's until I found the v-picks article on tgp. Changed my guitar learning curve and ease of playing. No joke. I did a 24 min video opening the v-pick starter pack. I'll look for it.
> 
> My new fav is the v-picks chicken picker and the stiletto. Both tiny. Oh and the small pearly gates.
> 
> And as mentioned , I'm Also preferring the shoulders of the picks to the main tip.


I can second V-Pics
Never thought a pick could make such a difference. I believe they help me relax my grip and work less hard
Thanks Sean for the introduction

Markus


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't know. Acrylic pics? 

I don't think vpicks are for me.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Well the v-picks starter pack is where I started. 

My new favs are the chicken pick and the stiletto. I've gravitated towards smaller picks. Since the c picks can be held lightly the smaller ones allow the finger to literally paint the string. The slur and then arrack you can get from a pick that doesn't shift is amazing.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A couple of years ago I got a few V-Picks in a give away. The only one I liked was the Screamer Pearly Gates in white. I still have it and it splits duty with my Jazz III XL red for electrics.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I was going to post this but I forgot.
I did this a while back--I took all the picks out of my pockets & cases--and this is what I found.
Some had more than one pick--some had none.
These are all ones sold by Dunlop...except for the Wedgies.








Left to Right-top row-Two 1.14 mm Wedgies & two 1.14mm Gator Grips
Middle row-Four 1.14mm Tortex picks with various stages of wear
Bottom row--A Dunlop Gel-heavy gauge, Teck Pick (Aluminum), Herco Flex 75, and a glow in the dark Nylon pick (1 mm)


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Slooky said:


> I use Jim Dunlop!


Me too. Jim Dunlop nylon .46 mm. Their a pretty soft pick and I buy a heck of a lot more than I break.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A few from the collection. Dava, Ultex, V-pick, Gravity, Wegen, Pearse, Pearse, Dunlop Gator.
Swiss Cheese, Red Bear, Red Bear, Gravity, Blue Chip, Tusq, Tusq, unknown.

Blue Chip gets 99% of my use.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Swiss cheese!
Nice!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> A few from the collection. Dava, Ultex, V-pick, Gravity, Wegen, Pearse, Pearse, Dunlop Gator.
> Swiss Cheese, Red Bear, Red Bear, Gravity, Blue Chip, Tusq, Tusq, unknown.
> 
> Blue Chip gets 99% of my use.


Cool, I have a Tusq pick and some of the white John Pearse ones as well.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I prefer the Dunlop tortex at about 0.6-1.0 mm. But i have been using .75 celluloid for a few weeks now. They feel better in my hand, but the tortex has a brighter sound


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Traynor nylon picks at .56. I like the give and the softer feel when chording. They work well too for my style of picking & they are less than $20/100 which is good 'cuz they wear fast.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been using various V Picks the last few days and they do make alternate picking effortless. There is some economy created while sliding from one string to another.

I'm really digging the Euro pick and would prefer it the same size as the Dunlop.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Dunlop Tortex
When I was a younger man I used to use very heavy picks.
I mean, really heavy.
I once took a quarter to a bench grinder with a set of vise-grips and shaped it into a pick.
For the life of me I cannot understand why I liked them so hard ... but I did.
Later in life I began moving to thinner picks.
Thinner just works better, there's no question.
I honestly have no idea what I was thinking going with such thick plectrums.
If I am to be honest with myself, I think it was a pride and stubbornness thing.
Maybe I felt thick picks were manly, I dunno.
At any rate, at some point I realised they just had no tonal value to me any longer.
First, I went down to 1mm, then 0.88, then 0.73.
That transition was over about a 3 or 4 years or so.
Then I went to 0.60 and stayed with them for about 5 years or so
I also briefly tried some nylon picks at 0.38 & 0.46 but ultimately they were too thin.
I believe I have finally settled on 0.50 in the regular red Tortex.
They suit me for acoustic and electric.
I still occasionally pick up an orange 0.60 but the only time I do is playing acoustic with a bunch of other people around a fire or at a house party.
The 60 helps me hit the string harder to get more volume to be heard above the others.
Otherwise the 50s give me enough attack but more importantly they provide better feel and feedback for expressiveness.
I know I'm in the minority on this.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Alex - I have the V-Pick in the lower left hand corner. Number one on my electrics with the Jazz III XL red a close second. Does not work as well on acoustics though.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I use the fingernails of indonesian children who lose them while making my hi-cut Reeboks.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I use the fingernails of indonesian children who lose them while making my hi-cut Reeboks.


Seriously...where do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> Seriously...where do you come up with this stuff?


I'm in Barrie now. You know that.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

^^ LOL


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I think I'm gonna try those too.
I envision a much more natural and organic tone, particularly with nylon strung classicals and flamencos.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Say .... they don't ever lose any fingers by any chance, do they?
I'd sure love to try playing finger-style some time and a small-child finger might be just the ticket to get lots of room between the strings.

Too morbid?
LOL
OK, I'll stop.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Fender Celluloid Mediums.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It's not your fault....Adcan started it. That sick bastard.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Alex said:


> I've been using various V Picks the last few days and they do make alternate picking effortless. There is some economy created while sliding from one string to another.
> 
> I'm really digging the Euro pick and would prefer it the same size as the Dunlop.
> 
> View attachment 22133


There is the euro 2 pick that is the size that you're referring to. I'll send you the link via email. 

Cheers.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Golden Gate Ivoroid thumb pick (sometimes on acoustic)
Herco gold Flex 50 (occasional strumming on acoustic or lead on elec.)
Jazz III carbon fibre (mando, my favourite for mando)
homemade walnut picks (mando, for a mellower tone)

Not a huge pick user (fingerstyle > 90% of the time), but I have preferences. I definitely like picks that slide off the strings easily and don't impart their own clacking/clicking/chirp sound, but the light Hercos (nylon) just sound right for occasional plain Jane strumming on acoustic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2016)

I've been using Dunlop Ultex 1.0s for a while but, being the total Phish whore that I am, I picked up a bag of Dunlop 15R Adamas 2 mm graphite picks. It took a while to get used to the extra thickness but I'm really warming up to them. There's a lot of variance in attach and chirp possible with the edge of these picks and they barely wear the way I play with them.

They are, unfortunately, hella hard to find as they're not really made any more. Dunlop does a run every so often and then you pay through the nose for them at like $22 for a bag of 10. I'm reluctant to get really comfortable with a pick that's hard to come by like that.

But the Ultex's are nice. Hard attack with a nice, smooth surface.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

iaresee said:


> I've been using Dunlop Ultex 1.0s for a while but, being the total Phish whore that I am, I picked up a bag of Dunlop 15R Adamas 2 mm graphite picks. It took a while to get used to the extra thickness but I'm really warming up to them. There's a lot of variance in attach and chirp possible with the edge of these picks and they barely wear the way I play with them.
> 
> They are, unfortunately, hella hard to find as they're not really made any more. Dunlop does a run every so often and then you pay through the nose for them at like $22 for a bag of 10. I'm reluctant to get really comfortable with a pick that's hard to come by like that.
> 
> But the Ultex's are nice. Hard attack with a nice, smooth surface.


You tease! 
Those adamas look awesome to play with. 

Now you present them, and then tell us we won't find them? 

LOL.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> You tease!
> Those adamas look awesome to play with.
> 
> Now you present them, and then tell us we won't find them?
> ...


You can get them on Amazon and via Dunlop's website! But they only make a batch once a year right now so the sell out. When I was buying them last year you couldn't get them via Dunlop's site anymore -- they'd sold their stock for the year.

Amazon.com: Jim Dunlop 15R Adamas Picks -- 12 picks: Musical Instruments

15R - Adamas Pick 12/BG

There might be a comparable Jazz you could get.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Snarling Dog Brain picks, grey, 1.0 mm. I love the grip on them and it seems like a good balance between flimsy and hard.

Snarling Dogs Brain Guitar Picks and Tin Box


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

V-Picks, there's no going back,...


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Started playing with these years ago thanks to U2's the Edge. The dimpled side gives a unique chime to the sound. Since then haven't been able to hold a pick in the proper position since


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Today I tried several picks one after the other doing a-b (a-b-c-d-e?) testing with a single guitar/amp. 

It seems to me I get better chords with thicker picks, and the jazz III gives a better tone. 

But I gate how small it is. 

Lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bluesmostly said:


> V-Picks, there's no going back,...


For some maybe, but I found there was too much clack when the pick hits the strings. Not as much an issue for electric guitar perhaps, than acoustic, but I found it especially noticeable when strumming.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

This week I started to use an unknown yellow 0.46 pick that I got when I bought my jackson. 

I hated it when I tried, and still dislike using it for plucking. 

But for strumming, it's great.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

You guys just caused me to spend fricking $100 on picks! Stop it! Blue Chip is $45 CAD alone! And now I need to buy a safe to keep the damn $10-$50 picks in. Some people ...


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

A safe for your picks. That what we call pick-guard?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2016)

LexxM3 said:


> You guys just caused me to spend fricking $100 on picks! Stop it! Blue Chip is $45 CAD alone! And now I need to buy a safe to keep the damn $10-$50 picks in. Some people ...


Did you buy some of those Adamas picks? I've never met anyone who played them before so I'm curious to see what someone else thinks of them.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

iaresee said:


> Did you buy some of those Adamas picks? I've never met anyone who played them before so I'm curious to see what someone else thinks of them.


Seriously, you're egging me on to spend MORE on picks?!  Ok, FINE, I'll try to find some Adamas ... it's never enough for some people ...

(in case the "guy sarcasm" doesn't communicate clearly, no I didn't get any Adamas, yet ... standby ... did get one Blue Chip (all one can ever afford) and a few V Picks to try).


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Blue Chip TP40. After reading about Blue Chips constantly on a mandolin forum and trying one at a folk festival, I purchased 2. 3 years later I'm still using them and they don't appear to wear. I also have 2 Blue Chip thumbpicks and 2 TP35s. Expensive as heck, but if they don't get lost they're cost effective.


I was a non-believer but I've been converted. I thought 'a pick was a pick was a pick' but apparently, not so. I didn't think I'd ever pay $50 for a pick (for a gross maybe, but not for one) but I didn't think I'd ever be playing guitars nearing 5 figures either. In that stratospheric realm, they do make a difference. It's subtle, but it is definitely there. I'll still be using my run-o-the-mill Fenders for electric, and save this for acoustic playing. Now just to not lose the damn thing! Here's a pic (actually 3 picks, the new one with it's other less expensive cousins).


----------



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

I like the Dunlop Hetfield Black Fang in .73 and .94


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

weaksauce said:


> I like the Dunlop Hetfield Black Fang in .73 and .94


Funny you mention this one, just got one to try out.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I was a non-believer but I've been converted. I thought 'a pick was a pick was a pick' but apparently, not so. I didn't think I'd ever pay $50 for a pick (for a gross maybe, but not for one) but I didn't think I'd ever be playing guitars nearing 5 figures either. In that stratospheric realm, they do make a difference. It's subtle, but it is definitely there. I'll still be using my run-o-the-mill Fenders for electric, and save this for acoustic playing. Now just to not lose the damn thing! Here's a pic (actually 3 picks, the new one with it's other less expensive cousins).
> 
> View attachment 23473


Almost the same thing happened to me. I bought one out of curiosity. And now it's the only pick I use. I bought a couple more just in case I lose one. I also bought the case they sell for it. It's a little harder to lose the picks in the case.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I've been away for a while. I can declare that the pick and pickup in the electric guitar has the greatest affect (not effect) on the tone. 

I personally believe that the v-picks are the best value/rendering out there. And the fact that there are over 50 to choose from. Finally there are many different edge cuts they use. 

I'm gonna research the blue chips and get back to y'all. (Not that my pov is paramount) but just to debate more precisely. 

Oh and v-picks make a 10mm lunch that has a swell sound for sure. Not for everyone. 

I know Billy gibbons is loving them.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've had some good experiences dealing direct with Vpicks. I placed three, or four orders.

Started with the Jazz pack and found a few that I liked.
I then ordered a few ten packs of what I liked, they are cheaper that way. 
I think when you order a bunch, Vinni will throw in a sampler.
That order a Pearly Gates came in and I fell for that one too! Smart marketing.

They replaced one of the orders that got "lost" in the USPS system.

At home, I find myself always using my Blue Chip BC80.
I have TD60 model for the acoustic, though I rarely play them.
There is a major difference, in a good way, with the BC on the acoustic.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Plain tortex, green or blue. So cheap and they feel fine.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a bunch of different ones, I think of them as effects for acoustic guitar. I've played stiff/think picks for a long time, but tried Dava last time i bought strings online to get free shipping. Love them. Heavy pick feel, medium pick snap, you can adjust your grip to get different stiffness. I also really liked my V-pick medium pointed lite until I lost it.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I got a thick felt pick to try it out. 










I read it's widely used on ukulele or bass, not so much on guitars. Gives a scratchy fuzzy sound. 

Felt Picks

I don't like it particularly but think it's good to have in the arsenal.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Jamdog said:


> I got a thick felt pick to try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one years ago o try--and then bought another one later when I lost that one.
I don't use it--but you never know...


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

This pick is dynamite!!


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I use the fingernails of indonesian children who lose them while making my hi-cut Reeboks.


Post of the Year

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

This is currently my favorite pick










Although it seems to change often.


----------

